# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Making tuna bearbale...

## Inclinez

Ive actually come to be ok with tuna, If you cant stand the mushyness and the fishy taste fry it on a pan untill its dry and you can barely taste the fishyness :}

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Ive actually come to be ok with tuna, If you cant stand the mushyness and the fishy taste fry it on a pan untill its dry and you can barely taste the fishyness :}


That's what i do

I rinse it..drain it.. and pan fry it in a little olive oil (non-stick spray can substitute.. but i prefer olive oil). Add an onion or two and some sweet pepper...and toss it top of a bed of rice

Sweeeeeetness!

----------


## GUnit33

I found a recipe once that I tried for a kind of Tuna meat loaf, and it turned out pretty damn good, even though it was real fragile...I'm pretty sure I didn't do it right, but I'll try and find the recipe and post it, cuz it was the bomb. I also pan fry it when I eat it, making them into tuna patties.

----------


## theboss

i happen to love tuna.....Nark that sounds good.............but here is what i had the other day.....

2 cups orange juice
1 cup oatmeal
1 scoop skim milk powder
2 scoops strawberry whey protein
1 can tuna

in the blender & down the hatch!!

a nice fruity drink with a hint of the sea!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I have noticed it all comes down to the brand. 
I feel like vomiting the moment I open up some cans of tuna(thats when tuna shakes are handy), while others taste quite good straight out of the can. 

Its great with noodles. To bad most noodles are shit

----------


## chest6

hmm..i try to just scarf it down.

I've thrown up before when eating tuna...and also when putting too much arginine in my mouth... :LOL:  Ive became good at holding back the throw up  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

I make a tuna burger...

1 can of tuna
1 egg glues its together

Pan fry... mmm goodness

----------


## fight in the dog

try a tuna helper , its awesome, just dont add the butter like the directions say

----------


## CJC1981

> That's what i do
> 
> I rinse it..drain it.. and pan fry it in a little olive oil (non-stick spray can substitute.. but i prefer olive oil). Add an onion or two and some sweet pepper...and toss it top of a bed of rice
> 
> Sweeeeeetness!


that doesn't sound too bad.

----------


## krusher

straight out of the can! and I chase it with whole grain thin wheats and a health dip on them works pretty well I buy the cans that have smaller chunks in them so they go down easier less chewing

----------


## Prada

I make a tuna salad, freshly diced tomatoes, onions, lettuce. Some fatfree dressing and a hint of Mayo. I actually put in the freezer for a while and it tastes great. Thats coming from a guy who cant stand tuna whatsoever. I'll have to try cooking it.

----------


## gya321

I just did this: One can of tuna drained, some salt, pepper, chili powder. Teriyaki sauce and sliced sweet pickles. Pretty damn good!

----------


## S431M7

fnck tuna, I can't stand it however it is done. Will rather go for a pizza and a diet soda.

----------


## lightwaytbaby

that soundes good s431...are the nutrition facts comparable to tuna?

----------


## TEST_ME!

try this
A can of tuna
Cup of brown rice
Good squeeze of lemon
A dash of tabasco
Add 2tablespoons of balsamic
Heat for 2mins
Its unbelievable!i could live on it...wait...i do ha ha

----------


## S431M7

> that soundes good s431...are the nutrition facts comparable to tuna?


not really, tuna just sucks,

----------


## Prada

^^^^^It was more of a rhetorical question.

----------


## smokeyd

really? hahaha

----------


## TexN343

I just drain my of water add a squirt of tabasco and pacate HOT chunky sauce. The hottness of this takes away any fishy taste and its really fast if you in a hurry like a lunch break.

----------


## Musulhed1010

Here is a new way guys, Mustartd but with honey flavor. Its awesome and it takes all the nasty taste away

----------


## PutermousLifter

drain the water, throw in enough olive oil to cover the surface, then balsamic vinegar till the can almost overflows. Eat it with white cheddar rice cakes or alone if i'm rushing. The tuna stench is totally negated by the sharp / sweet vinegar and oil and taste. 

I drain the water into a glass and take it back like a shot before anything else. gives you an idea of how good the can will taste, kinda like sniffing a wine cork i guess, except I dont do that, I just chug wine no different than tuna water.

----------


## Longball

straight out of the can. feed the machine, not the palet

----------

